# gelöst: glib-2.60.7-r2 wieder Probleme

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe wieder mal problem mit der glib.

glib-2.60.7-r2/image

 * Final size of build directory: 98404 KiB (96.0 MiB)

 * Final size of installed tree:  21400 KiB (20.8 MiB)

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -N __gentoo_check_ldflags__ -R .comment -R .GCC.command.line -R .note.gnu.gold-version

   /usr/bin/gtester

   /usr/bin/gobject-query

   /usr/bin/gio-launch-desktop

   /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/bin/gio

   /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/bin/gresource

   /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gio-querymodules

   /usr/bin/glib-compile-schemas

   /usr/bin/gsettings

   /usr/bin/glib-compile-resources

   /usr/bin/gapplication

   /usr/bin/gdbus

   /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gio-querymodules

   /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.6000.7

   /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0.6000.7

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo

 * abi_x86_32.x86: running multilib_pkg_preinst

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib_pkg_preinst

 * Updating GSettings schemas ...                         

 * abi_x86_32.x86: running multilib_pkg_postinst

 * Updating GIO modules cache ...

The futex facility returned an unexpected error code.

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/temp/environment: Zeile 2075: 23989 Abgebrochen             ${updater} "${EROOT%/}"/usr/$(get_libdir)/gio/modul [ !! ]

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo failed (postinst phase):

 *   Update GIO modules cache failed (for x86)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called pkg_postinst

 *   environment, line 3200:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib_pkg_postinst'

 *   environment, line 2829:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib_pkg_postinst'

 *   environment, line 2494:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib_pkg_postinst'

 *   environment, line 2492:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib_pkg_postinst'

 *   environment, line  601:  Called multilib_pkg_postinst

 *   environment, line 3197:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           gnome2_giomodule_cache_update || die "Update GIO modules cache failed (for ${ABI})"

 *  * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/work/glib-2.60.7'

 * FAILED postinst: 1

>>> Recording dev-libs/glib in "world" favorites file...

>>> Failed to execute postinst for dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2

 * Messages for package dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2:

 * FAILED postinst: 1

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo failed (postinst phase):

 *   Update GIO modules cache failed (for x86)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called pkg_postinst

 *   environment, line 3200:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib_pkg_postinst'

 *   environment, line 2829:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib_pkg_postinst'

 *   environment, line 2494:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib_pkg_postinst'

 *   environment, line 2492:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib_pkg_postinst'

 *   environment, line  601:  Called multilib_pkg_postinst

 *   environment, line 3197:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           gnome2_giomodule_cache_update || die "Update GIO modules cache failed (for ${ABI})"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2/work/glib-2.60.7'

Folgender Test :

# /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gio-querymodules /usr/lib/gio/modules/ 

#The futex facility returned an unexpected error code.

Abgebrochen

# /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gio-querymodules /usr/lib64/gio/modules/ 

#

futex ist im Kernel 5.5.2 aus

Wer hat einen Tipp?

Ich hoffe jetzt ist das mit den TAGS richtig?

Danke und 73 HenryLast edited by henry on Fri Mar 06, 2020 2:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mike155

Bitte tue uns den Gefallen und editiere Deinen ersten Beitrag und umrande alle Ausgaben mit Code-Tags. Das wird dann deutlich einfacher lesbar. Es ist sehr einfach: Ausgabe markieren und dann oben den "Code" Knopf (direkt neben B, I, u) drücken. Fertig!

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo Henry. Was Mike meinte war etwas anderes.

Es geht darum die beiden folgenden Tags zu nutzen:

[code]

[/code]

Am einfachsten geht das indem du den Teil der zwischen diese Tags kommen soll  markierst und dann solltest du so einen Button haben unter "Antwort schreiben" der mit "Code" beschriftet ist. Dann werden diese beiden Tags um den markierten Text gesetzt.

Für mich sieht es so aus als ob du jetzt die Teile in Fettschrift geschrieben hast - also dazu die Tags [b] und [/b] verwendet. Das verbessert das Lesen zwar -aber es bleibt für manche Augen immer noch mühsam.

Wenn es geht würde ich dich bitten deinen Startpost da nochmall zu editieren. Danke!

Zum Fehler selber hab ich schonmal eine Frage - was bedeutet Futex ist im Kernel aus? 

Was hast du genau ausgeschaltet?

Weil eigentlich sollte Futex eingeschaltet sein. Aber wenn du damit meinst "Configure standard kernel features (expert users)"  ist deaktiviert dann sollten die Kerneldefaulteinstelllungen gelten und Futex ist im Default eingeschaltet.

Was funktioniert ist das 64bit Kommando.

Beim 32bit Aufruf hab ich mal ein strace durchgeführt. Weil ich für diesen Post BBCode abgeschaltet habe bitte dazu im nächsten weiterlesen.Last edited by Tyrus on Mon Mar 02, 2020 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tyrus

Also das

```

strace /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gio-querymodules /usr/lib/gio/modules/

```

ergibt bei mir:

```

execve("/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gio-querymodules", ["/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gio-q"..., "/usr/lib/gio/modules/"], 0x7ffee69f5f38 /* 70 vars */) = 0

strace: [ Process PID=19539 runs in 32 bit mode. ]

brk(NULL)                               = 0x56b55000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=450721, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 450721, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xf7ec3000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\22\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=22712, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7ec1000

mmap2(NULL, 20672, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7ebb000

mmap2(0xf7ebc000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1000) = 0xf7ebc000

mmap2(0xf7ebe000, 4096, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3000) = 0xf7ebe000

mmap2(0xf7ebf000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3000) = 0xf7ebf000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240m\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1490820, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1285892, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7d81000

mmap2(0xf7d97000, 536576, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16000) = 0xf7d97000

mmap2(0xf7e1a000, 651264, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x99000) = 0xf7e1a000

mmap2(0xf7eb9000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x137000) = 0xf7eb9000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\247\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=483820, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 419824, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7d1a000

mmap2(0xf7d24000, 217088, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xa000) = 0xf7d24000

mmap2(0xf7d59000, 151552, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3f000) = 0xf7d59000

mmap2(0xf7d7e000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x63000) = 0xf7d7e000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0^\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2721240, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 135864, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7cf8000

mmap2(0xf7cfd000, 73728, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5000) = 0xf7cfd000

mmap2(0xf7d0f000, 28672, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x17000) = 0xf7d0f000

mmap2(0xf7d16000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1d000) = 0xf7d16000

mmap2(0xf7d18000, 4792, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7d18000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\253\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2004272, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2013056, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7b0c000

mprotect(0xf7b25000, 1888256, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf7b25000, 1437696, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x19000) = 0xf7b25000

mmap2(0xf7c84000, 446464, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x178000) = 0xf7c84000

mmap2(0xf7cf2000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1e5000) = 0xf7cf2000

mmap2(0xf7cf5000, 10112, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7cf5000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\21\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17796, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20596, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7b06000

mmap2(0xf7b07000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1000) = 0xf7b07000

mmap2(0xf7b09000, 4096, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3000) = 0xf7b09000

mmap2(0xf7b0a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3000) = 0xf7b0a000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libpcre.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\21\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=515132, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 487736, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7a8e000

mmap2(0xf7a8f000, 323584, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1000) = 0xf7a8f000

mmap2(0xf7ade000, 155648, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x50000) = 0xf7ade000

mmap2(0xf7b04000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x75000) = 0xf7b04000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libffi.so.7", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\22\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=42732, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 37680, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7a84000

mmap2(0xf7a85000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1000) = 0xf7a85000

mmap2(0xf7a8a000, 8192, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6000) = 0xf7a8a000

mmap2(0xf7a8c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7000) = 0xf7a8c000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7a82000

set_thread_area({entry_number=-1, base_addr=0xf7a82ac0, limit=0x0fffff, seg_32bit=1, contents=0, read_exec_only=0, limit_in_pages=1, seg_not_present=0, useable=1}) = 0 (entry_number=12)

mprotect(0xf7cf2000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7a8c000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7d16000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7b04000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7b0a000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7eb9000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7d7e000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7ebf000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x56559000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7f5e000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xf7ec3000, 450721)              = 0

set_tid_address(0xf7a82b28)             = 19539

set_robust_list(0xf7a82b30, 12)         = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {sa_handler=0xf7cfd740, sa_mask=[], sa_flags=SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {sa_handler=0xf7cfd800, sa_mask=[], sa_flags=SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

ugetrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

uname({sysname="Linux", nodename="luthien", ...}) = 0

brk(NULL)                               = 0x56b55000

brk(0x56b76000)                         = 0x56b76000

brk(0x56b77000)                         = 0x56b77000

futex(0xf7ebadb4, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

futex(0xf7ebadb4, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5820864, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2097152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xf7882000

mmap2(NULL, 2932736, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0x1df000) = 0xf75b6000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gio/modules/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=228, ...}) = 0

getdents64(3, /* 8 entries */, 32768)   = 304

getdents64(3, /* 0 entries */, 32768)   = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiognomeproxy.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=24376, ...}) = 0

futex(0xf7b0b04c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiognomeproxy.so", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\23\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=24376, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20748, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7f2c000

mmap2(0xf7f2d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1000) = 0xf7f2d000

mmap2(0xf7f2f000, 4096, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3000) = 0xf7f2f000

mmap2(0xf7f30000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3000) = 0xf7f30000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=450721, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 450721, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 4, 0) = 0xf7547000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\270\2\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2551880, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2118092, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7341000

mprotect(0xf7369000, 1933312, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf7369000, 1064960, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x28000) = 0xf7369000

mmap2(0xf746d000, 864256, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x12c000) = 0xf746d000

mmap2(0xf7541000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1ff000) = 0xf7541000

mmap2(0xf7546000, 460, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7546000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20#\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=121648, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 102600, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7f12000

mmap2(0xf7f14000, 57344, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2000) = 0xf7f14000

mmap2(0xf7f22000, 32768, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x10000) = 0xf7f22000

mmap2(0xf7f2a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x17000) = 0xf7f2a000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libmount.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\232\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=519576, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 436980, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf72d6000

mprotect(0xf72de000, 397312, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf72de000, 249856, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x8000) = 0xf72de000

mmap2(0xf731b000, 143360, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x45000) = 0xf731b000

mmap2(0xf733f000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x68000) = 0xf733f000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\2403\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=87768, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 100368, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7ef9000

mmap2(0xf7efc000, 53248, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3000) = 0xf7efc000

mmap2(0xf7f09000, 20480, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x10000) = 0xf7f09000

mmap2(0xf7f0e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x14000) = 0xf7f0e000

mmap2(0xf7f10000, 6160, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7f10000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libblkid.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20_\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=460676, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 374964, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf727a000

mprotect(0xf727f000, 344064, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf727f000, 221184, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x5000) = 0xf727f000

mmap2(0xf72b5000, 118784, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3b000) = 0xf72b5000

mmap2(0xf72d3000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x58000) = 0xf72d3000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320#\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=38744, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 41528, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7eee000

mmap2(0xf7ef0000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2000) = 0xf7ef0000

mmap2(0xf7ef5000, 8192, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x7000) = 0xf7ef5000

mmap2(0xf7ef7000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x8000) = 0xf7ef7000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xf7ef7000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf72d3000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7f0e000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf733f000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7f2a000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7541000, 12288, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0xf7f30000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xf7547000, 450721)              = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2997, ...}) = 0

read(4, "# Locale name alias data base.\n#"..., 4096) = 2997

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=155663, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 155663, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 4, 0) = 0xf7ec7000

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0xf7f2c000, 20748)               = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiognutls.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=167164, ...}) = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiognutls.so", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220d\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=167164, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 120300, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7598000

mmap2(0xf759d000, 57344, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x5000) = 0xf759d000

mmap2(0xf75ab000, 36864, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x13000) = 0xf75ab000

mmap2(0xf75b4000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1b000) = 0xf75b4000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=450721, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 450721, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 4, 0) = 0xf720b000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libgnutls.so.30", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\25\2\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2191344, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1966376, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf702a000

mprotect(0xf7048000, 1798144, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf7048000, 1085440, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1e000) = 0xf7048000

mmap2(0xf7151000, 708608, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x127000) = 0xf7151000

mmap2(0xf71ff000, 45056, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1d4000) = 0xf71ff000

mmap2(0xf720a000, 296, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf720a000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/tls/i686/sse2/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat64("//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/tls/i686/sse2", 0xff90d8f0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/tls/i686/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat64("//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/tls/i686", 0xff90d8f0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/tls/sse2/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat64("//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/tls/sse2", 0xff90d8f0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/tls/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat64("//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/tls", 0xff90d8f0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/i686/sse2/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat64("//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/i686/sse2", 0xff90d8f0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/i686/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat64("//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/i686", 0xff90d8f0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/sse2/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat64("//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/sse2", 0xff90d8f0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat64("//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=2076, ...}) = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libp11-kit.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\370\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1662988, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1307264, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6eea000

mprotect(0xf6ef9000, 1204224, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf6ef9000, 638976, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0xf000) = 0xf6ef9000

mmap2(0xf6f95000, 561152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0xab000) = 0xf6f95000

mmap2(0xf701f000, 40960, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x134000) = 0xf701f000

mmap2(0xf7029000, 640, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7029000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libtasn1.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libtasn1.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200#\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=114780, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 86948, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7582000

mmap2(0xf7584000, 49152, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2000) = 0xf7584000

mmap2(0xf7590000, 24576, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0xe000) = 0xf7590000

mmap2(0xf7596000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x13000) = 0xf7596000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libnettle.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libnettle.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`y\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=295928, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 254548, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6eab000

mprotect(0xf6eb2000, 221184, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf6eb2000, 139264, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x7000) = 0xf6eb2000

mmap2(0xf6ed4000, 77824, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x29000) = 0xf6ed4000

mmap2(0xf6ee8000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3c000) = 0xf6ee8000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libhogweed.so.4", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libhogweed.so.4", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000n\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=262564, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 238480, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7547000

mmap2(0xf754d000, 65536, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x6000) = 0xf754d000

mmap2(0xf755d000, 143360, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x16000) = 0xf755d000

mmap2(0xf7580000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x38000) = 0xf7580000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgmp.so.10", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libgmp.so.10", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\244\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=511300, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 472504, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6e37000

mmap2(0xf6e40000, 307200, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x9000) = 0xf6e40000

mmap2(0xf6e8b000, 122880, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x54000) = 0xf6e8b000

mmap2(0xf6ea9000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x71000) = 0xf6ea9000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libidn2.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libidn2.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\22\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=131852, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 127172, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6e17000

mmap2(0xf6e18000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1000) = 0xf6e18000

mmap2(0xf6e1d000, 98304, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x6000) = 0xf6e1d000

mmap2(0xf6e35000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1d000) = 0xf6e35000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "//usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libunistring.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libunistring.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\320\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1648068, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1583332, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6c94000

mprotect(0xf6ca0000, 1523712, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf6ca0000, 225280, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0xc000) = 0xf6ca0000

mmap2(0xf6cd7000, 1294336, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x43000) = 0xf6cd7000

mmap2(0xf6e14000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x17f000) = 0xf6e14000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xf6e14000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf6e35000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf6ea9000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf6ee8000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7580000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7596000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf701f000, 20480, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0xf71ff000, 36864, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0xf75b4000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xf720b000, 450721)              = 0

munmap(0xf7598000, 120300)              = 0

munmap(0xf702a000, 1966376)             = 0

munmap(0xf6eea000, 1307264)             = 0

munmap(0xf7582000, 86948)               = 0

munmap(0xf7547000, 238480)              = 0

munmap(0xf6eab000, 254548)              = 0

munmap(0xf6e37000, 472504)              = 0

munmap(0xf6e17000, 127172)              = 0

munmap(0xf6c94000, 1583332)             = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiolibproxy.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=19292, ...}) = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiolibproxy.so", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\22\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=19292, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16568, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7f2d000

mmap2(0xf7f2e000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1000) = 0xf7f2e000

mmap2(0xf7f2f000, 4096, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2000) = 0xf7f2f000

mmap2(0xf7f30000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2000) = 0xf7f30000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=450721, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 450721, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 4, 0) = 0xf7547000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libproxy.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340i\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=184184, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 152376, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7254000

mmap2(0xf725a000, 98304, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x6000) = 0xf725a000

mmap2(0xf7272000, 24576, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1e000) = 0xf7272000

mmap2(0xf7278000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x23000) = 0xf7278000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\260\7\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=18580160, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2606712, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6fd7000

mprotect(0xf704e000, 2068480, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf704e000, 1245184, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x77000) = 0xf704e000

mmap2(0xf717e000, 819200, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1a7000) = 0xf717e000

mmap2(0xf7247000, 45056, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x26f000) = 0xf7247000

mmap2(0xf7252000, 5752, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7252000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/32/libgcc_s.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0#\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=814028, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 115288, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6fba000

mmap2(0xf6fbc000, 81920, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2000) = 0xf6fbc000

mmap2(0xf6fd0000, 20480, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x16000) = 0xf6fd0000

mmap2(0xf6fd5000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1a000) = 0xf6fd5000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\241\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=837024, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 839784, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6eec000

mmap2(0xf6ef6000, 573440, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0xa000) = 0xf6ef6000

mmap2(0xf6f82000, 221184, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x96000) = 0xf6f82000

mmap2(0xf6fb8000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0xcb000) = 0xf6fb8000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xf6fb8000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf6fd5000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7247000, 28672, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0xf7278000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7f30000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

futex(0xf7252074, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

futex(0xf725207c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

munmap(0xf7547000, 450721)              = 0

munmap(0xf7f2d000, 16568)               = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgsettingsgconfbackend.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=39652, ...}) = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgsettingsgconfbackend.so", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p'\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=39652, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 33256, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf75ad000

mmap2(0xf75af000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2000) = 0xf75af000

mmap2(0xf75b2000, 8192, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x5000) = 0xf75b2000

mmap2(0xf75b4000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x6000) = 0xf75b4000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=450721, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 450721, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 4, 0) = 0xf6e7d000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\206\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=258496, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 223060, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7576000

mmap2(0xf757d000, 106496, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x7000) = 0xf757d000

mmap2(0xf7597000, 81920, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x21000) = 0xf7597000

mmap2(0xf75ab000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x34000) = 0xf75ab000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0Px\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=217408, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 181984, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf7549000

mmap2(0xf754f000, 86016, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x6000) = 0xf754f000

mmap2(0xf7564000, 65536, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1b000) = 0xf7564000

mmap2(0xf7574000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2a000) = 0xf7574000

close(4)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\274\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=396268, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 338052, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xf6e2a000

mmap2(0xf6e34000, 176128, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0xa000) = 0xf6e34000

mmap2(0xf6e5f000, 114688, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x35000) = 0xf6e5f000

mmap2(0xf6e7b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x50000) = 0xf6e7b000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xf6e7b000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7574000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf75ab000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf75b4000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xf6e7d000, 450721)              = 0

munmap(0xf75ad000, 33256)               = 0

munmap(0xf7576000, 223060)              = 0

munmap(0xf7549000, 181984)              = 0

munmap(0xf6e2a000, 338052)              = 0

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gio/modules/giomodule.cache.0ZSCG0", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_LARGEFILE, 0666) = 3

fallocate(3, 0, 0, 158)                 = 0

write(3, "libgiognomeproxy.so: gio-proxy-r"..., 158) = 158

fstatfs64(3, 84, {f_type=BTRFS_SUPER_MAGIC, f_bsize=4096, f_blocks=62469120, f_bfree=46393377, f_bavail=45825801, f_files=0, f_ffree=0, f_fsid={val=[3283426207, 3621724622]}, f_namelen=255, f_frsize=4096, f_flags=ST_VALID|ST_RELATIME}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rename("/usr/lib/gio/modules/giomodule.cache.0ZSCG0", "/usr/lib/gio/modules/giomodule.cache") = 0

exit_group(0)                           = ?

+++ exited with 0 +++

```

Dann darauf mal nach futex gesucht, finde ich:

```

[...]

futex(0xf7ebadb4, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

futex(0xf7ebadb4, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5820864, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2097152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xf7882000

mmap2(NULL, 2932736, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0x1df000) = 0xf75b6000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gio/modules/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=228, ...}) = 0

getdents64(3, /* 8 entries */, 32768)   = 304

getdents64(3, /* 0 entries */, 32768)   = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiognomeproxy.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=24376, ...}) = 0

futex(0xf7b0b04c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

[...]

```

und:

```

futex(0xf7252074, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

futex(0xf725207c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

```

FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE - dazu findet man in /usr/include/linux/futex.h:

```

[...]

#define FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE      (FUTEX_WAKE | FUTEX_PRIVATE_FLAG)

[...]

```

Für mehr zu futex kann man in der manpage nachlesen:

```

man 2 futex

```

Intressant wäre wie bei dir der strace ausschaut. Grade was da im Zusammenhang mit futex anscheinend falsch läuft.

Kanst du das vielleicht mal posten?

----------

## henry

Hallo Tyrus,

danke für den Hinweis.

#strace /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gio-querymodules /usr/lib/gio/modules/

```

execve("/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gio-querymodules", ["/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gio-q"..., "/usr/lib/gio/modules/"], 0x7fff9267df58 /* 58 vars */) = 0

strace: [ Process PID=22168 runs in 32 bit mode. ]

brk(NULL)                               = 0x57b6c000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=453102, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 453102, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xf7e6b000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\22\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17700, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7e69000

mmap2(NULL, 20672, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7e63000

mmap2(0xf7e64000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1000) = 0xf7e64000

mmap2(0xf7e66000, 4096, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3000) = 0xf7e66000

mmap2(0xf7e67000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3000) = 0xf7e67000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240m\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1280784, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1285796, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7d29000

mmap2(0xf7d3f000, 536576, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16000) = 0xf7d3f000

mmap2(0xf7dc2000, 651264, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x99000) = 0xf7dc2000

mmap2(0xf7e61000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x137000) = 0xf7e61000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\247\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=415424, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 419824, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7cc2000

mmap2(0xf7ccc000, 217088, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xa000) = 0xf7ccc000

mmap2(0xf7d01000, 151552, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3f000) = 0xf7d01000

mmap2(0xf7d26000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x63000) = 0xf7d26000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 ^\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=164836, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 139928, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7c9f000

mmap2(0xf7ca4000, 77824, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5000) = 0xf7ca4000

mmap2(0xf7cb7000, 28672, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x18000) = 0xf7cb7000

mmap2(0xf7cbe000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1e000) = 0xf7cbe000

mmap2(0xf7cc0000, 4760, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7cc0000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320\260\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2016132, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2025152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7ab0000

mprotect(0xf7ac9000, 1900544, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap2(0xf7ac9000, 1441792, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x19000) = 0xf7ac9000

mmap2(0xf7c29000, 454656, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x179000) = 0xf7c29000

mmap2(0xf7c99000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1e8000) = 0xf7c99000

mmap2(0xf7c9c000, 9920, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7c9c000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\21\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17716, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20596, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7aaa000

mmap2(0xf7aab000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1000) = 0xf7aab000

mmap2(0xf7aad000, 4096, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3000) = 0xf7aad000

mmap2(0xf7aae000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3000) = 0xf7aae000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libpcre.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\17\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=484684, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 487736, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7a32000

mmap2(0xf7aa8000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x75000) = 0xf7aa8000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/libffi.so.7", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\21\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=30112, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 33584, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xf7a29000

mmap2(0xf7a30000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6000) = 0xf7a30000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7a27000

set_thread_area({entry_number=-1, base_addr=0xf7a27ac0, limit=0x0fffff, seg_32bit=1, contents=0, read_exec_only=0, limit_in_pages=1, seg_not_present=0, useable=1}) = 0 (entry_number=12)

mprotect(0xf7c99000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7a30000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7cbe000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7aa8000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7aae000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7e61000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7d26000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7e67000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x5663a000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xf7f06000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xf7e6b000, 453102)              = 0

set_tid_address(0xf7a27b28)             = 22168

set_robust_list(0xf7a27b30, 12)         = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {sa_handler=0xf7ca4740, sa_mask=[], sa_flags=SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {sa_handler=0xf7ca4800, sa_mask=[], sa_flags=SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

ugetrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

uname({sysname="Linux", nodename="Quaxi7", ...}) = 0

brk(NULL)                               = 0x57b6c000

brk(0x57b8d000)                         = 0x57b8d000

brk(0x57b8e000)                         = 0x57b8e000

futex(0xf7e62d54, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = -1 ENOSYS (Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert)

futex(0xf7e62d54, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = -1 ENOSYS (Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5834144, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2097152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xf7827000

mmap2(NULL, 2932736, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0x1e0000) = 0xf755b000

close(3)                                = 0

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gio/modules/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

getdents64(3, /* 8 entries */, 32768)   = 304

getdents64(3, /* 0 entries */, 32768)   = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiognomeproxy.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17792, ...}) = 0

futex(0xf7aaf04c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = -1 ENOSYS (Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NOCTTY|O_NONBLOCK) = 4

writev(4, [{iov_base="The futex facility returned an u"..., iov_len=54}], 1The futex facility returned an unexpected error code.

) = 54

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7ed9000

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [ABRT], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, ~[RTMIN RT_1], [], 8) = 0

getpid()                                = 22168

gettid()                                = 22168

tgkill(22168, 22168, SIGABRT)           = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGABRT {si_signo=SIGABRT, si_code=SI_TKILL, si_pid=22168, si_uid=0} ---

+++ killed by SIGABRT +++

Abgebrochen

```

futex

```
futex(0xf7e62d54, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = -1 ENOSYS (Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert)

futex(0xf7e62d54, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = -1 ENOSYS (Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert)

```

Kernel-Config-5.5.2

```

 [*]   Support initial ramdisk/ramfs compressed using LZ4                                     │ │  

  │ │                           Compiler optimization level (Optimize for performance (-O2))  --->                       │ │  

  │ │                       [ ] Configure standard kernel features (expert users)  --->                                  │ │  

  │ │                       [ ] Enable bpf() system call                                    

```

Sieht aus als wenn was mit futex faul ist. 

Soll ich [ ] Configure standard kernel features (expert users)  ---> aktivieren?

Danke und 73 Henry     

Soll ich

----------

## franzf

Können wir noch ein 

```
emerge --info '=dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo'
```

 bekommen?

Danke

----------

## henry

Hallo franzf,

```

emerge --info '=dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo'

```

ergibt.

```

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.30-r3, 5.5.2-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.5.2-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    24023796 total,  17785060 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 03 Mar 2020 07:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: dc7033ea8d857f884c3973a7e90687eea52a3b1a

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r1::gentoo, 3.6.10::gentoo, 3.7.6::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.4::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo, 2.31.1-r6::gentoo, 2.32-r1::gentoo, 2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE PUEL google-chrome AdobeFlash-11.x FraunhoferFDK RAR RTCW-ETEULA freedist MSttfEULA linux-firmware intel-ucode fping sun-jsr67 linux-fw-redistributable dropbox CC-BY-ND-3.0 OSGi-Specification-2.0 no-source-code SDRplay"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cli compat consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri fcd fortran ftdi gdbm gimp glade gnome-keyring gtk gui hackrf hamlib hddtemp iconv icu ipv6 iqbalance java javafx jpeg lapack libtirpc lm_sensors multilib ncurses network nls nptl nss ocr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf plutosdr png postscript ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt5 readline rtlsdr sdrplay seccomp soapy source sox split-usr ssl tcpd threads tiff tinfo tk udev unicode usb v4l widgets wxwidgets xattr xinetd zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" SANE_BACKENDS="canon plustek epson epson2 net" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-libs/glib-2.60.7-r2::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="dbus mime xattr -debug -fam -gtk-doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap -test -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

FEATURES="unknown-features-warn binpkg-dostrip protect-owned sfperms strict qa-unresolved-soname-deps merge-sync binpkg-docompress news usersandbox ipc-sandbox xattr pid-sandbox sandbox assume-digests multilib-strict distlocks fixlafiles usersync ebuild-locks binpkg-logs userfetch userpriv unmerge-logs parallel-fetch config-protect-if-modified network-sandbox unmerge-orphans preserve-libs"

```

Ich hoffe es hilft weiter.

73 Henry

----------

## franzf

Und noch ein 

```
for f in /usr/lib/gio/modules/*.so; do file $f; done
```

----------

## franzf

Wegen dem standard kernel features:

Die Hilfe zu dem Punkt sagt:

```
This option allows certain base kernel options and settings

to be disabled or tweaked. This is for specialized

environments which can tolerate a "non-standard" kernel.

Only use this if you really know what you are doing.
```

Also wenn du das an machst hast du die Möglichkeit, einzelne Basisfunktionen ABZUSCHALTEN oder zu tweaken.

Ohne der Option wird Futex support eingebaut, ganz automatisch, was du sehen solltest in deiner /usr/src/linux/.config

```
$ grep CONFIG_FUTEX /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_FUTEX_PI=y
```

(bei mir ist CONFIG_EXPERT=n)

----------

## Tyrus

@franzf:

Ja, das hatte ich im ersten Thread von Henry zum gleichen Problem schonmal erwähnt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1108312.html

@Henry:

Es sieht für mich so aus als ob da was im Kernel falsch eingestellt ist.

Die Manpage zu futex schreibt:

```

[...]

       ENOSYS Invalid operation specified in futex_op.

       ENOSYS The FUTEX_CLOCK_REALTIME option was specified in futex_op, but the accompanying operation was neither  FUTEX_WAIT,  FUTEX_WAIT_BIT‐

              SET, nor FUTEX_WAIT_REQUEUE_PI.

       ENOSYS (FUTEX_LOCK_PI,  FUTEX_TRYLOCK_PI,  FUTEX_UNLOCK_PI,  FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PI, FUTEX_WAIT_REQUEUE_PI) A run-time check determined that

              the operation is not available.  The PI-futex operations are not implemented on all architectures and are not supported on some CPU

              variants.

[...]

```

ENOSYS ist das was als Error-Number zurück kommt beim strace.

Deswegen bitte nochmal prüfen ob 

```

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_FUTEX_PI=y

```

wie franzf auch schreibt wirklich angeschaltet sind.

----------

## henry

Hallo Tyrus, hallo franzf,

# for f in /usr/lib/gio/modules/*.so; do file $f; done

ergibt:

```

/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiognomeproxy.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped

/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiognutls.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped

/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiolibproxy.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped

/usr/lib/gio/modules/libgsettingsgconfbackend.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped

```

und

#grep CONFIG_FUTEX /usr/src/linux/.config 

```

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_FUTEX_PI=y

```

Kernel-5.5.2 

 [ ] Configure standard kernel features (expert users)  --->

EXPERT_USERS ist aus.

73 Henry

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ne wilde Idee: Kernel-5.5.2 ist uralt, und hat wahrscheinlich noch einige schon gefixte Bugs.

Vorschlag: Teste bitte mal ein Update auf den aktuellen 5.5.7

/edit: Vorschlag-2 :)

Baue in den neuen Kernel am besten gleich

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

mit ein.

Dann kannst auch schauen ob und wie der Kram im aktuell laufenden Kernel mit eingebaut ist -- Beispiel: 

```
zgrep -e IA32 -e EXPERT -e FUTEX /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT is not set

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_FUTEX_PI=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y
```

----------

## mike155

@henry: mach am besten erst einmal alles, was in den vorherigen Posts vorgeschlagen wurde.

Falls das alles nicht helfen sollte:

In der futex man-page 'man futex' ist ein kleines Demo-Programm enthalten: futex_demo.c. Du könntest es extrahieren, übersetzen und laufen lassen.

```
gcc -o futex_demo futex_demo.c

./futex_demo
```

Falls es Fehler geben sollte, wüssten wir sicher, dass es ein Problem mit dem Kernel gibt - und dann hätten wir auch eine Methode, mit dem wir schnell testen können. Falls es ohne Fehler durchlaufen sollte, kann es zwar immer noch am Kernel liegen, aber dann würde ich eher beim System und bei glib weitersuchen.

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo Henry.

Der Vorschlag von Mike ist eine gute Idee. Aber bitte bau auch das  32-bit executable. Weil die 64-bit Variante geht ja. Das Demo wird wahrscheinlich deswegen auch mit 64bit funktionieren.

Also so für die 32-bit Compilierung:

```

gcc -m32 -o futex_demo futex_demo.c

```

```

file futex_demo

```

sollte zeigen:

```

futex_demo: ELF 32-bit LSB pie executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, with debug_info, not stripped

```

dann:

```

./futex_demo

```

Macht bei mir:

```

Parent (8282) 0

Child  (8283) 0

Parent (8282) 1

Child  (8283) 1

Parent (8282) 2

Child  (8283) 2

Parent (8282) 3

Child  (8283) 3

Parent (8282) 4

Child  (8283) 4

```

Für die 64-Bit Variante dann wie Mike geschrieben hat.

----------

## henry

Hallo,

mal auf die schnelle :

Kernel ist jetzt gentoo-sources- 5.5.7

# grep -e IA32 -e EXPERT -e FUTEX /usr/src/linux/.config

```

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_EXPERT=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_FUTEX_PI=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

```

Fehler ist noch der selbe.

Mache noch weiter. Im Moment muss ich noch was erledigen.

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Hallo,

hier die Ergebnisse von futex_demo

#file futex_demo (64bit)

```

file futex_demo

futex_demo: ELF 64-bit LSB pie executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, not stripped

```

#./futex_demo

```

Child  (23664) 0

Parent (23663) 0

Child  (23664) 1

Parent (23663) 1

Child  (23664) 2

Parent (23663) 2

Child  (23664) 3

Parent (23663) 3

Child  (23664) 4

Parent (23663) 4

```

# file futex_demo_32 (32bit)

```

futex_demo_32: ELF 32-bit LSB pie executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, not stripped

```

# ./futex_demo_32

```

Child  (23632) 0

futex-FUTEX_WAIT: Function not implemented

futex-FUTEX_WAKE: Function not implemented

```

Ist wohl ein 32bit Problem. Wo liegt der Knackpunkt?

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Hallo,

keiner eine Idee?

Ich bin noch am suchen. Es könnte eine multilib-Problem sein.

Mein Profil ist 17.1.

/lib32 und /usr/lib32 existieren nicht.

Es gibt : /lib, /lib64, /usr/lib und /usr/lib64

kann es damit zusammenhängen?

Bin froh über jeden Hinweis.

Danke und 73 Henry

----------

## mike155

Hallo henry,

gut dass Du Dich noch einmal gemeldet hast. Ich hatte Deinen vorletzten Post gelesen. Aber ich habe nicht gesehen, dass Du noch einen weiteren Post geschrieben hast.

Wir sind also einen Schritt weiter. Wir haben ein kurzes Testprogramm und wir wissen, dass es unter 64 Bit funktioniert, unter 32 Bit aber nicht.

Die Besonderheit von futex() ist, dass es nicht durch die glibc, sondern direkt über syscall() in den Kernel geht. Jetzt gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:

Deine Build Chain für 32 Bit Programme ist defekt und Du hast mit GCC ein defektes Binary erzeugt

Auf dem dem sehr kurzen Weg zwischen Deinem Programm und dem Kernel ist etwas kaputt

Etwas stimmt an Deinem Kernel nicht.

Als nächstes solltest Du herausfinden, an welcher der drei Stellen das Problem liegt.

Eins vorweg: wie hast Du Deinen Kernel konfiguriert? Hast Du von Hand in der ".config" geändert? Oder hast Du immer brav "make menuconfig" verwendet? Falls Du von Hand in der .config etwas geändert hast, hängt es sehr wahrscheinlich damit zusammen.

Ansonsten hilft jetzt testen. Du könntest den Kernel auf Deinem System austauschen und schauen, ob test_32 dann funktioniert. Du könntest test_32 auf einem anderen System bauen, testen, dass es dort auch funktioniert, das Binary auf Deinen Rechner kopieren und schauen ob es dort auch läuft. Alternativ könntest Du Dein test_32 auch von Deinem Rechner auf einen anderen Rechner kopieren (evtl. eine  Live-CD mit 32 Bit Unterstützung?) und schauen, ob es dort läuft.

Mike

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, es mal mit einem "neutraleren" Kernel testen halte ich auch für eine gute Idee. (Mit dem gesetzten CONFIG_EXPERT=y im aktuell genutzten Kernel kann man sehr viel falsch machen).

----------

## mike155

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ja, es mal mit einem "neutraleren" Kernel testen halte ich auch für eine gute Idee.

 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibt es bei SystemRescueCD eine Option, bei der der Kernel von SystemRescueCD geladen wird, danach aber das eigene System gebootet wird. Man kann dann ganz normal mit seinem System arbeiten, hat aber den SystemRescueCD Kernel. Das ist vielleicht die schnellste Methode. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der 64 Bit SystemRescueCD Kernel auch 32 Bit Unterstützung einkompiliert hat. Müsste man mal testen...

----------

## franzf

 *henry wrote:*   

> Mein Profil ist 17.1.
> 
> /lib32 und /usr/lib32 existieren nicht.
> 
> Es gibt : /lib, /lib64, /usr/lib und /usr/lib64

 

Du hast geschrieben, die 17.1-Migration lief nach Anleitung:

https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable.html

 *Quote:*   

> In the new profiles, the lib->lib64 compatibility symlink is removed.
> 
> 64-bit libraries need to be installed directly to lib64.  /lib
> 
> and /usr/lib become real directories, that are used for cross-arch
> ...

 

Dass deine Module in /usr/lib 32bit binaries sind habe ich mit dem "file" command testen lassen, scheint zu passen.

Und du hast CONFIG_EXPERT noch an, das kann dein Problem sein.

Ich würde ganz radikal mal  sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin installieren und das System damit starten.

Geht futex auf 32bit damit?

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

den kernel-5.5.7 habe ich mit "make menuconfig" konfiguriert.

Kann es daran liegen?

[*] 64-bit kernel

Bin morgen wieder am Ball.

73 Henry

PS: Die 32Bit Emulation ist im Kernel.

----------

## henry

Hallo an alle die hier geholfen haben,

ich habe mit der .config von einem noch auf der Platte liegenden 4-er-Kernel

den 5.5.7-kernel neu kompiliert. Bis auf zwei Fragen habe ich alle neuen Features mit

ENTER bestätigt.

Bei einer Wahl-Abfrage 1,2 oder 3 ging es um 32bit Features.

3 war AUTO - habe ich gewählt.

Jetzt geht wieder alles. 

Ich wechsel den Kernel nicht so gerne. All die neuen Features verstehe ich nicht immer.

Die Entwicklung rast.

Nochmals Danke und 73 Henry 

PS: jedenfalls wieder ordentlich was gelernt.

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo Henry.

Das freut mich sehr das du da jetzt das Problem lösen konntest.

Ich weiß nicht wie du bisher bei Kernelupates vorgegangen bist, aber ich kann dir dazu raten

```

make olddefconfig 

```

zu benutzen. Damit hab ich in vielen Jahren bisher noch nie falsch gelegen.

Das setzt überall Defaultwerte wenn es neue Optionen gibt. Also du musst da auch nicht mehr selber einen Fragenkatalog durcharbeiten.

Wenn du wissen willst was sich verändert hat machste danach

```

diff .config.old .config

```

----------

## Josef.95

Prima,

das wird relativ sicher eine Option gewesen sein, die mit CONFIG_EXPERT freigeschaltet wird.

Wenn es nicht zwingend erforderlich ist, dann schalte CONFIG_EXPERT bitte gar nicht erst an. Dann kommen solche Abfragen zu Spezial-Optionen auch gar nicht erst :)

----------

## Josef.95

@Tyrus,

um kernel configs zu vergleichen gibt es ansonsten auch /usr/src/linux/scripts/diffconfig

damit sind die Unterschiede dann meist ein wenig besser lesbar :)

----------

## Tyrus

@Josef:

Danke, das kannte ich noch nicht.

Es hilft bei der Lesbarkeit - wirklich gut - wobei mir immer etwas flau ist, wenn man gar keine Ausgabe bekommt wie jetzt beim Wechsel von 5.5.7->5.5.8.

Ist halt nichts was verändert wurde, aber ich prüfe das dann einfach nochmal mit dem normalen diff. Der sollte dann nur die Kommentarzeile beinhalten die die Versionsnummer angeht.

----------

